

Free full video course on CSS3 - entangld
http://membership.thinkvitamin.com/library/css3

======
mdink
If I were you - I might switch all the free content to be at the top of the
page. Initially when I clicked the link I immediately saw "sign up to access"
on 6/7 of courses. Luckily I know how to use the scroll bar :) Just saying I
fly though most of these links and sometimes don't even stop to scroll. HN is
an awesome market for your team - it might even deserve it's own offer splash
page or something.. ? Keep up the good work.

------
gcb
what's next on HN? cheap rolex watches?

Stop link baiting telling it's free when it's not.

It puts away people that were interested in the product.

~~~
entangld
You have to scroll down to see them. It wasn't obvious at first.

~~~
gcb
I still only see the intro as free

~~~
gcb
Duh, i can see it a little lower... was just being an idiot

<http://membership.thinkvitamin.com/library/css3#borders>

